# 3 New burnings



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

Just some lighthouses


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

WOW ! ! 
Lovely work there Gary


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Very nice Gary.


----------



## Iceman567 (Apr 29, 2012)

Great stuff, Gary. What did you use for the colors?

Looks like I'll have to _fire_ up my burner. h34r:


----------



## Billy Boy (Mar 4, 2012)

Very beautiful work, Gary. Billy Boy Bill Major


----------



## flockshot (Mar 15, 2012)

I particularly like 752


----------



## forsey (Nov 18, 2012)

*Very nice!*

Very nice, thanks for sharing!


----------



## steamfab (Jun 22, 2012)

Beautiful art works! Awesome sceneries, great burning and wonderful colors. Great job!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Very nice job on the burnings Gary! Have you considered using the ovals as templates for routing a solid wood frame for them? That would really take them to the next level.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

Whoooaaah. Nice


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*New burning*

Young Deer


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*posting new burns*

Couple of new ones


----------



## williamyoung (Nov 28, 2009)

Lovely work.
I like your style of using coloring for shading after burning the outlines and other important features.
I am fine with doing most burning operations except for the shading . Shading with the burner becomes quite a problem for me even after practicing a lot with different tips on scrap wood .
I might try your method of burning and coloring because I do have a complete set of oil pencils .


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*colors*



Iceman567 said:


> Great stuff, Gary. What did you use for the colors?
> 
> Looks like I'll have to _fire_ up my burner. h34r:


I use oil colors and paint thinner to blend.


----------



## Dejure (Jul 27, 2009)

You guys and gals are SO talented. I'm pretty fussy about what would go on my wall and these, certainly, would.


----------



## BCK (Feb 23, 2014)

very nice work...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

+1 absolutely!



Dejure said:


> You guys and gals are SO talented. I'm pretty fussy about what would go on my wall and these, certainly, would.


----------



## Salty Dawg (Jan 24, 2014)

Awesome work.


----------



## seawolf21 (Jan 19, 2007)

*Oval frames*



Mike said:


> Very nice job on the burnings Gary! Have you considered using the ovals as templates for routing a solid wood frame for them? That would really take them to the next level.


 
I've considered it. How about some instructions? I wouldn't know where to start.

Gary


----------



## i56lee (May 5, 2009)

*Adirondack loveseat*

Here are some loveseats I did about 3 years ago.


----------



## i56lee (May 5, 2009)

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## cartonus (Jun 27, 2015)

nice work, nice warm colors!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Gary, I just saw your question today. I will see about doing a photo shoot of building the oval frames.


----------



## blumutt58 (Jul 29, 2015)

the perspectives are great


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

on a scale of 1 -10...
I'd to give these burnings a 12...


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Gary you've got some mad skills


----------

